
Ask HN: How to inspire a 3 year old to love math - rh719
My daughter is almost three and I want to cultivate her interests in math. I&#x27;ve been trying to play some counting games (one apple two bananas kind of thing) with her but she shows very little interest. Do people have more ideas or resources as how to do this? Thanks
======
HarryHirsch
Math from 3 to 7:
[http://www.msri.org/people/staff/levy/files/MCL/Zvonkin.pdf](http://www.msri.org/people/staff/levy/files/MCL/Zvonkin.pdf)

------
nartz
I like the bimi boo games on mobile. They are focused around shapes, sets, and
counting. My 2 year old seems to like them a lot.

